
Inside Backstage Capital, a VC Betting on Black, LGBT, Hispanic and Women Founders - DoreenMichele
https://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoconnor/2017/08/01/inside-backstage-capital-the-vc-betting-on-almost-all-black-lgbt-hispanic-and-women-founders/#d5080ea38331
======
vfulco
Awesome, can't wait to see the performance of this rarely funded group.

